# New to the site. Just published my first novel!



## reptile logic (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello,

I was referred to this site, indirectly, by one of the artists that I contacted to discuss some artwork for the novel.





*Edit: Available on Amazon.*

This story takes place on Earth, for the most part, and the point of view and the primary character is alien. This is book one of an as-yet-unnamed three-part series. The other two books are under way.

The novel, and the following two others, are my attempt to bring what I believe to be a good story to the mainstream audience. Consider it PG rated as far as sex and violence are concerned. Depending on interest and income, as I currently have to work full-time in a completely different field, I would be happy to write some work more biased toward this community's interests. I have written a couple of semi-related short stories as well. I'm not ready to submit that work yet.

I am happy to become a part of this forum site, and look forward to meeting some of you either online or personally some day.

DA


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## LemurKat (Apr 25, 2016)

Your cover is beautiful!


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you very much! I commissioned Nicole Cardiff, thegryph on DeviantArt, to create the cover for me. The illustration is a scene from chapter four. She also did the portrait used for the avatar you see here; one of the characters in the book. The lettering, and technical assistance in the books creation, was done by Ken Nikolai; based in Cottonwood, Arizona. I hope you enjoy the book. I would love to complete and publish books two and three, and sales of book one would allow me more time to spend on those works. I currently work full time in a completely different field.


----------



## LemurKat (Apr 25, 2016)

I've downloaded the sample, if I like it I'll buy the book 
I too work full time in a somewhat different field - retail. It's hard to find time to write and draw, but it's a great way to unwind.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for looking into it. Just know that the direction of the story changes rather dramatically beginning in chapter five. I did this intentionally, before realizing that the reader may assume that the entire book carries the same flavor as the introductory chapters. Enjoy.


----------



## reptile logic (May 9, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## redhusky (May 11, 2016)

Congratz! I hope your hard work pays off in the end.


----------



## reptile logic (May 11, 2016)

Much appreciated. Sales numbers will eventually tell the tale. Right now I'm relying on social media and word of mouth; momentum builds slowly.


----------



## Ragshada (May 11, 2016)

Like what I have read so far. Is it only available on amazon as a digital download? I like to have a physical copy siting on my book shelf along with many other books I have sitting there as well. It's a very different approach to what I have usually read with the likes of dra...er I mean Ttracco.


----------



## reptile logic (May 11, 2016)

I have everything ready to go for paper, except for the funding. I love paper too, so proceeds from sales of the e-book will be rolled over to cover the printing costs. Self publishing, with its up-front costs, can be daunting but at least I don't have a publisher putting deadlines on my next submission.

Just curious, what chapter have you reached? No details please; I don't want to spoil it for others.


----------



## Ragshada (May 11, 2016)

I have read all the chapters available on amazon 1-4. Just curious have you read Dragons Blood by Jane Yolen?


----------



## reptile logic (May 11, 2016)

I have not. I'll look into it immediately. 

As I have mentioned; things change starting in chapter 5.


----------



## reptile logic (May 11, 2016)

Jane Yolen is prolific, isn't she? I'll pick up book one and see where she takes me.


----------



## Ragshada (May 11, 2016)

That she is. Jane has written and edited many books. She mainly writes fantasy, science fiction, and children's books. The series I speak of she calls The Pit Dragon Chronicles. With the way you have written your book I think this would be a good read since it does share similarities to your book, but in a very different setting and circumstances that's for sure.


----------

